# Doctor who knits hats for his little "clients."



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

Check out this story of an obstetrician in Maine who knits hats for the babies he delivers.

Moms.popsugar.com


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

http://moms.popsugar.com/Doctor-Knits-Hats-Newborn-Babies-34457105#photo-34457119
is a direct link to the article

WAY TO GO DR. BOB!!!!


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Now this is such a touching story. Thank you because this was the first post I read this morning and it is so nice to start my Saturday with a loving sweet smile. Oh and a coffee..... Big hug


----------



## ducksalad (Aug 16, 2011)

:thumbup: how wonderful and cute


----------



## marthalj (Sep 23, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

That is just the perfect way to start my day - reading such a wonderful story.


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

How very sweet!


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Way to go, Dr. Bob! Such a nice story.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

How great is that????


----------



## carrad47 (Nov 29, 2012)

Love this story!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Very touching.... thanks for sharing.


----------



## sheila kay (Jan 2, 2013)

what a great story. I love all the babies in their new hats,
well done Dr. Bob

Sheila


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

I enjoyed the blog, thank you for sharing. As others have said, it is a beautiful start for the day.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

sheila kay said:


> what a great story. I love all the babies in their new hats,
> well done Dr. Bob
> 
> Sheila


What a sweet caring thing to do.


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

Wonderful uplifting story. Way to go, Dr. Bob.


----------



## elsie lacey (Dec 31, 2012)

Such kindness fills my heart with joy and optimism.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Lynda M Otvos (Aug 30, 2012)

Happy thoughts, cheerful faces and a subscription to his blog added to my feed at Bloglovin'.


----------



## lacenick (Jan 27, 2014)

How sweet, does anyone have an easy pattern to knit these adorable hats? I would like to make some for the hospitals around here but I cannot find just a nice simple hat pattern. Thanks!


----------



## Gwalkstan (Feb 28, 2013)

WOW what a great story! Thanks for posting!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Sounds like an amazing doctor to me!


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

yourmother306 said:


> http://moms.popsugar.com/Doctor-Knits-Hats-Newborn-Babies-34457105#photo-34457119
> is a direct link to the article
> 
> WAY TO GO DR. BOB!!!!


Another special person put on this earth to make a difference, brought tears to my eyes


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

How original! How thoughtful! How caring! What great work! We need a lot of Doctor Bobs in this world.


----------



## debbe (Aug 13, 2011)

Gotta love those Mainers!!!!


----------



## memere0211 (Nov 1, 2013)

well, isn't that the coolest thing!!! what a great guy!


----------



## CHARLENEGENTRY (Oct 13, 2011)

It sure is nice to know that there are Doctors that care about you and that you are not just a "client" to them, you are a person. We need more Doctors like Dr Bob. That is a very special gift to a newborn.


----------



## gracemd (Aug 6, 2011)

He is a special doctor, no doubt about it. What a wonderful story.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Great story, and such a caring doctor.


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

that is totally awesome!!!


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

What a great story ! It sure put a smile in my morning wasn't going so great.
What great colors too on the striped ones. He has a good color sense.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

Love the story. I went to his website and saw more babies in his knitted hats.

Elle


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

How wonderful of Dr. Bob! Love all his little hats!


----------



## mom25 (Jul 13, 2012)

Wow, incredibly touching story. Made my day. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

That is so sweet. Hard to imagine any of the Ob/Gyn's I worked with doing that.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Dr. Bob obviously is in his profession because he genuinely cares about each and every patient..what a heart-warming story.. thanks for posting. xo


----------



## Downtonature (Jun 7, 2011)

Obstetrics is such a high risk practice. Such a nice way to put the bedside manner back into deliveries!!! Keep it up, Dr. Bob!!! Men like to knit also!!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

So sweet!
Way to go, Dr Bob!!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Mainers have a big heart. Way to go!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wonderful story. I would love to meet a man who knits.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

What a wonderful thing for Dr. Bob to do for his new patients!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

yourmother306 said:


> http://moms.popsugar.com/Doctor-Knits-Hats-Newborn-Babies-34457105#photo-34457119
> is a direct link to the article
> 
> WAY TO GO DR. BOB!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bernie01 (Aug 2, 2012)

Good on you Dr.Bob. What a beautiful thing to do. Need more Dr. Bobs in the world


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

What a sweet and caring doctor.


----------



## MPolaski (Mar 14, 2011)

Woo hoo! Way to go Dr. Bob!


----------



## flower lady (Oct 9, 2012)

What a wonderful doctor!!!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Sweet welcome to our wide, wide world!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

What a thoughtful and caring doctor.


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Boy, he's a really special OB!


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

I think that's awesome! What a great guy!


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

How sweet.


----------

